# Sam Spade



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We are doing a Murder Mystery this year and I want to be Samatha Spade, you can call me Sam.

When I picture Sam Spade I picture a Tan/Khaki colored Trench Coat, but I just rented the Maltese Falcon and he (Humphrey Bogart) is always wearing a Dark Trench Coat.

What do you see when you picture Sam Spade?

I was thinking Tan trench, tan hat with a dark band, Black pants, White Shirt, Maybe a tie, A Long Dark Wavy Wig, RED lipstick?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds kinda like you are describing Carmen Sandiego. 
The tie should definitely be of the skinny variety.
The lipstick should be of the reddest red as well.
I think the wig should be either blonde or red. 
Mystery authors always seem to have a thing for
blondes and redheads.

DB


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Arched skinny eyebrows and she has to have a cigarette holder, too. A lady came into The Costume Shop on Friday to rent a costume for her murder mystery party and her name in the mystery was Ophelia Bottom! LOL.


----------

